# Saturday Morning Quicky !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

They were really jumping today, done by 8:15 saw at least 15 all greys in hickories. Seeing very few young grays but lots of nuts and squirrels.








Skin-em em and fish the afternoon 
Good luck and Good Hunting


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

nice!I haft to put the fishing pole down and take my mountain feist squirrel dog out. seen some grays around clending lake, cutting the hickorys. nice bunch of grays there. good job.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I skipped last W/E since It was going to be so hot and I had squirrels in the freezer but plan on going this W/E, looks like upper 40s for the low., Wish we would get some precipitation to go along with the cooler temps.
Anyone else going to enjoy the cooler weather chasing squirrels.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------

